# Worldmark Retail Purchase



## BWC (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Everybody. Just left a WM presentation and have some questions. We get the fact that retail is way more expensive than resale (e.g., 7,000 pts. ~ $2,000 on eBay and $13,500 thru WM by Wyndham). That said, the salesperson said that if we bought resale we would not have access to Bonus Time or future resorts that are yet to be built. Basically, we could book only the WM resorts currently in their inventory. We also wouldn't have access to Travel Share and other perks like converting our 1 BR deluxe Desert Oasis into 10,000 WM points. 

Are there any recent retail WM purchasers that can give some insight? Any WM vets that can comment on whether or not what the WM salesperson told us is true? Is there any reason why someone should buy retail?

Thanks!


----------



## melschey (Jul 30, 2011)

BWC said:


> Hi Everybody. Just left a WM presentation and have some questions. We get the fact that retail is way more expensive than resale (e.g., 7,000 pts. ~ $2,000 on eBay and $13,500 thru WM by Wyndham). That said, the salesperson said that if we bought resale we would not have access to Bonus Time or future resorts that are yet to be built. Basically, we could book only the WM resorts currently in their inventory. We also wouldn't have access to Travel Share and other perks like converting our 1 BR deluxe Desert Oasis into 10,000 WM points.
> 
> Are there any recent retail WM purchasers that can give some insight? Any WM vets that can comment on whether or not what the WM salesperson told us is true? Is there any reason why someone should buy retail?
> 
> Thanks!


Mostly sales lies. Visit WMOWNERS.COM and you will find your answers. I have found most of the people that visit this site are Wyndham resort owners and not to many WM owners vists here often.


----------



## GregT (Jul 31, 2011)

BWC said:


> Hi Everybody. Just left a WM presentation and have some questions. We get the fact that retail is way more expensive than resale (e.g., 7,000 pts. ~ $2,000 on eBay and $13,500 thru WM by Wyndham). That said, the salesperson said that if we bought resale we would not have access to Bonus Time or future resorts that are yet to be built. Basically, we could book only the WM resorts currently in their inventory. We also wouldn't have access to Travel Share and other perks like converting our 1 BR deluxe Desert Oasis into 10,000 WM points.
> 
> Are there any recent retail WM purchasers that can give some insight? Any WM vets that can comment on whether or not what the WM salesperson told us is true? Is there any reason why someone should buy retail?
> 
> Thanks!



I would definitely pass on the retail purchase -- you won't be a member of TravelShare, but that's not worth $10K (the delta). Worldmark is a great system, and you'll still have access to Bonus Time and the full existing network of properties.

I am skeptical that Worldmark will build any new systems -- therefore any expansion will be in Wyndham (which will be more expensive from a credits perspective).

Worldmark is a great system - you should consider buying it resale -- let us know what you do.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 31, 2011)

GregT said:


> ... I am skeptical that Worldmark will build any new systems -- therefore any expansion will be in Wyndham (which will be more expensive from a credits perspective) ...



I think your speculatioin is right.  When Wyndam get back involved as a developer of new projects, these projects will probably not be Worldmark or Club Wyndham Plus.  They will probably be with the Hotel Group or Club Wyndham Access


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 31, 2011)

Bought resale this year:

I DO have Bonus time.

I don't have travelshare( or the extra MF that go with it)

I don't care if I can get into any future resorts-but I doubt any will be built for Worldmark by Wyndham anyway, and I am not sure how they would stop resale owners if it is truly a Worldmark property.

I believe you can still convert other RCI trading timeshares into WM points but there is a whole thread on this at wmowners.com so check there.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 31, 2011)

BWC said:


> The salesperson said that if we bought resale we would not have access to Bonus Time


 Lie - Fun Time is a developer program associated with Travel Shaft - If they were to sell enough Travel Shaft memberships bonus time theoretically could disappear since the the Travel Shaft Member would get access @ three weeks and the premier members couldn't book until 14 days - That 's the type of stuff lawsuits are made of.




BWC said:


> The salesperson said that if we bought resale we would not have access to future resorts that are yet to be built. Basically, we could book only the WM resorts currently in their inventory. We also wouldn't have access to Travel Share


 At current construction costs you probably wouldn't want to use your Worldmark points at a resort that will cost 160-200 % of the points for the existing resorts



BWC said:


> and other perks like converting our 1 BR deluxe Desert Oasis into 10,000 WM points.


 You can rent 10,000 worldmark points for $ 550 to $600 unless your maintenance fees are less than $ 550 it doesn't make sense to exchange, besides that program exists at Wyndham's whim the associated fees and availability could be dropped , I also think if it's a 1 bedroom you would only get 8,000 points . . . .



BWC said:


> Is there any reason why someone should buy retail?
> 
> Thanks!


 
To get a specific fixed week and view that is not available through float or exchange and the difference between a similar versus the exact unit is worth the extraordinary premium over resale to your disposable income.


----------

